# New Celebration Sod



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

So today I finally rolled out approx. 1500 sq ft of celebration Bermuda. Ended up being my only real good option because despite my location we have all fescue lawns here. My question is we have a couple like 2 months left of above 90's weather, so what would your plan of attack be to really beef this grass up before the end of the growing season?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I would say fertilizer, fertilizer and more fertilizer! Any pics?


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

The north side has the pecan tree but the canopy is so high that shade isnt much of a problem throughout the day, we'll see though.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ouch Pecan Tree.
Its not the shade that I am worried about.
It will be interesting to see how the grass and the tree work out. I think bermudagrass and pecan trees dont like each other.
I know the tree and grass will compete for nutrients and water. But bermuda grass has a Allelopathy effect on young pecan trees and bermudas roots and rhizomes produce a chemical pecan trees dont like. Usually the older tree gets so big that it shades out the bermuda. (not your case) Watch for signs of nitrogen problems in the pecan tree.

But lets get ready to Rumbelllllll 
You will never have to worry about suckers from the tree trying to establish into another tree.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Tellycoleman how do you know so much about trees?


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

The Pecan tree has been there since 1941 and I'm tempted to drop it all together to get rid of any problems. The canopy is 25ft high and it's thinned at the top but we'll see how the Bermuda reacts. I'll tell the city it "fell".


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Tellycoleman how do you know so much about trees?


I'm old and grew up from 12 and up in the country so I have a story for everything and did a little everything like a grand papi.
Plus my grandmother had a few pecan trees


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

That looks great? What HOC are you planning on keeping it at?


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

I'd like to keep it at .5" because that's the highest setting on my flex 21 greensmower. I need to level it next month if I can. So we'll play it by ear.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I have two pecan trees in my back. So long as shade isn't an issue, I imagine the Bermuda will tolerate the juglone.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I had to create a mulch bed around my pecan tree bc my neighbors oak tree next to my pecan tree only allowed sun from 3pm to 7pm with only filtered sun in the morning. Without the neighbors tree, the celebration wouldve performed just fine up to the tree. Celebration grass doesn't need much fertilizer but a little extra feedings should help out both the tree and your Bermuda. 
I ended up chopping down the tree, although I wish I hadn't but too late now. Give the tree a chance and depending on how the Bermuda performs, then you can decide if the tree has to go. I think your tree gives your home great curb appeal.

Nice place btw!!!!!


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @Iriasj2009, ya we'll see how it does. So since you already had a great celebration lawn what would you say should be my plan over the next two months? I'm not going to overseed the first year but wondering if I should start mowing it low with the flex 21 or finish the season with the rotary at 1.25"? They say once it roots to beat it up. Want to top dress at least once. PGR or wait until next season?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm wondering with the pecan tree being there 77 years if it's going to be allelopathic to any new sod that's being laid. @thegrassfactor thoughts?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Your sod install seems so smooth and if you want to start lowering the height then that should be possible. 
For the first 2-4 weeks let's focus on applying plenty of water and some fertilizer if you haven't applied any. Mow it as short as possible without ANY scalping.

We can start lowering the height this year but it will require to scalp it a bit and maybe adding some sand. 
I think a height of 5/8"-1" is perfect for celebration.

As for beating up the Bermuda, it can be a benefit depending on how low you want to maintain it. I think if you want to keep it below 1/2", it will need to be verticutted at least every 6-8 weeks. 
I maintained a strip of celebration at 5/8" with minimal input. I simply scalped it to dirt in the spring and semi scalped it once again in July and it made it through the season. 
I think you will find your sweet spot as to how much input you want to give it.

Also have in mind that the more shade there is, the slower the recovery.

For now keep it mowed and fertilized.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @Iriasj2009, did you find any fertilizer that was better than the other? Fast vs slow release nitrogen? Or what was your go to that the celebration liked?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I really like using and recommend a starter fertilizer, anything that has 1-1-0 ratio when sodding or sprigging. Typical starter fert has something like 24-25-0 and can be found at the big box stores. This stuff is usually all fast release fert with a bit of slow release but I like applying it at 1/2lbs per 1k every 2 weeks for the first 2 months. After that, celebration only needs a good balanced fert application at the beggining of the season (usually after scalping) and after that, any slow release every 6 weeks is enough or some milorganite. 
I was pretty tough on my celebration tho so every time I verticutted or aerated, I would go back with starter fert until it fully recovered.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome @Iriasj2009, sounds like a good plan to me. Probably can ride that plan out until dormancy.


----------

